# Night Ice on East Canyon?



## deadduck (Jul 21, 2009)

Im going to try night ice fishing for the first time at East Canyon tomorrow(also first trip ice fishing for the year). Was not sure if anyone has had any luck ice fishing up there at night? Or possibly some pointers?

Also, how is the ice?


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

The ice is solid(10"-12"), but the edges might be where you encounter the trouble... We were there on Sunday, up by the resort and when we got on at 11am the edges were flat. But when we left at 5pm, the edges had pushed up nearly 2ft! Not the usual wavy buckle, but a full on Mt. Everest! 

The fishing up there at night is great, it's one of the only places I've had the same luck at night, as I've had during the day.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The best thing for night fishing is luminous jig heads, a shelter, heater, and a lantern.


----------



## #18Fan (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey there deadduck, I've been wanting to try a night on the ice myself. My boy had mentioned going this Friday up to EC. Be so kind and report back and let us all know how ya did. Good luck.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I've had a rough year at EC so far this year. I hope you have better luck than me and my group have had.


----------



## 5wtrod (Sep 25, 2007)

A night on the ice at EC, I think that would be a blast!! Dont forget food for yourself that is the surest way to stay awake and warm. I went up to EC the other day, did pretty good in 47 feet of water fishing 12 to 15 feet down with just ratfinkies and they glow so it may be worth a shot. I hope you did good (probably writing this as you are fishing) so report back, I'd be interested, not many reports on after hours hard decking...


----------



## #18Fan (Jan 3, 2012)

5w8, where were you fishing? And would you happen to know if the ice is any good down where the river comes in? Were thinking of heading up Friday afternoon.


----------



## deadduck (Jul 21, 2009)

Went up last night, fished from 7:30 to 10:15. Between 3 poles we had three bites, but they were quick and not able to land them. It was a warm night, so we didn't get cold. But the fishing was not hot!


----------



## #18Fan (Jan 3, 2012)

Ah that's not good. Was really hoping for a good report. Was you screening many? We are still gonna go up and give er a go. Itll be our first night on the ice. So Im still pretty excited. We wanna go down where the river comes in. Where were you guys fishing.


----------



## deadduck (Jul 21, 2009)

Fishing closer to the dam, did not have a fish finder. Some guys next to us did and they said they would come by in schools here and there.


----------



## #18Fan (Jan 3, 2012)

K cool. Well try down by the river. Me and my 15 year olds planning on stay all night. Thanks for the report.


----------



## #18Fan (Jan 3, 2012)

We went up Friday night didn't do any good but is was beautiful no wind not even a breeze not a cloud in the sky. Starred at a motionless pole and listened to the coyotes till midnight went back to the cabin skunked but
Redeemed ourselves the following morning at the rock.


----------

